# What do these constants mean?



## SIFE (Oct 4, 2011)

While I am reading procstat(1) source code I find these constants (KERN_PROC, CTL_KERN, KERN_PROC_PID etc...) used many times (especially as a part from sysctl argument), so what do these constants mean, and for what are they used?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2011)

I think they are used to identify the structure or type of data that's being returned from a sysctl call. They're all defined in /usr/include/sys/sysctl.h.


----------

